# PCGH 06/2021 (#248): Leistungsaufnahme von 430 Grafikkarten, Bauvorschlag Preisbrecher-PC, Optimale Hardware für Photoshop & Lightroom uvm. - auf DVD "Monkey Island 2 Special Edition"



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Babel Demo-Artikel Seitentitel [alle Artikel-Module, 09/2022]*

					Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Babel Demo-Artikel Seitentitel [alle Artikel-Module, 09/2022]*


----------



## onlinetk (30. April 2021)

Sollte nicht eigentlich wie angekündigt das OC Spezial zu Rocket Lake in der Ausgabe erscheinen?


----------



## onlinetk (30. April 2021)

Irgendwie ist mein Kommentar nicht lesbar, woran es auch liegt... 

Sollte in der Ausgabe nicht das Rocket Lake OC Spezial enthalten sein?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. April 2021)

Wir haben den Artikel um eine Ausgabe verschoben, weil mehrere Komponenten nicht rechtzeitig zur Verfügung standen und wir daher nicht alle geplanten Tests hätten durchführen können.


----------



## onlinetk (1. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Info und den Support. 😓 Ist aber die richtige Entscheidung, besser als halbgar. Ich freue mich riesig drauf das zu lesen 👍


----------



## Palmdale (2. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Stephan
Moin. Es scheint, dass die Verlinkung zu diesem Kommentar-Thread nicht ganz korrekt ist. Die Links von der Startseite wie auch aus der News an sich dann unter dem Text mit "Artikel jetzt kommentieren" führen nicht hierher. Hab jetzt über das Forum direkt zu PCGH Print gesteuert, um zu kommentieren.
- Direkt von der Startseite: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/603739 (Ooops Fehlermeldung)
- Unter der News: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/603754/reply (kein Beitrag zu sehen) 
- in der Forennavigation, welcher funktioniert: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...f-dvd-monkey-island-2-special-edition.603754/

Zur aktuellen Ausgabe:
hier scheint etwas bei der Druckqualität oder der Verarbeitung etwas schief gelaufen zu sein. 10 Seiten hängen teilweise vollständig über die gesamte Seitenlänge noch zusammen und müssen händisch getrennt werden. Ärgerlich


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Zur aktuellen Ausgabe:
> hier scheint etwas bei der Druckqualität oder der Verarbeitung etwas schief gelaufen zu sein. 10 Seiten hängen teilweise vollständig über die gesamte Seitenlänge noch zusammen und müssen händisch getrennt werden. Ärgerlich


Kann ich bestätigen, ich bin auch allgemein seit dem Wechsel der Druckerei eher enttäuscht von der Haptik und Druckqualität. Die Seiten durfte ich mir auch erst mal auftrennen.

Als alter Hase der die PCGH schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt liest, bin ich auch etwas enttäuscht darüber das offensichtliche Fehler nicht mehr im folgenden Heft klargestellt werden. Ich hatte darauf hingewiesen dass der CPU Benchmark der 6900er im Heft 05/21 S.55 so nicht korrekt sein kann und auch einen entsprechenden Nachweis geliefert. Ich habe das auch extra auf einem zweiten Testsystem nochmal validiert mit der Vollversion von BF5 mit dem selben Ergebnis. Hier wurde offensichtlich Vsync oder ein Framelimit fälschlicherweise gesetzt (144)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehler beim Benchmarken passieren schnell, da kann man niemanden einen Vorwurf zu machen. Nur sollte man das auch korrigieren wenn etwas falsch gelaufen ist. Zumal dieser Benchmark das Gesamtergebnis und damit auch das Fazit, maßgeblich beeinflusst hat.


----------



## kleinemann (2. Mai 2021)

Das mit den Stromverbrauch finde ich sehr gut von euch, aber auch etwas unübersichtich geworden. Die meisten wollen ja die AMD oder die Nvidia vergleichen, wäre da eine Baumaufteilung nach Typen(wie der Tree vom Festplatten), z.b. alle GTX1070, GTX1060 usw und dann nach dem Verbrauch nicht ansehlicher geworden als die Riesentabelle? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, nur als eine kleine Kritik zu einer gut gewordenen Ausgabe


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Als alter Hase der die PCGH schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt liest, bin ich auch etwas enttäuscht darüber das offensichtliche Fehler nicht mehr im folgenden Heft klargestellt werden. Ich hatte darauf hingewiesen dass der CPU Benchmark der 6900er im Heft 05/21 S.55 so nicht korrekt sein kann und auch einen entsprechenden Nachweis geliefert. Ich habe das auch extra auf einem zweiten Testsystem nochmal validiert mit der Vollversion von BF5 mit dem selben Ergebnis. Hier wurde offensichtlich Vsync oder ein Framelimit fälschlicherweise gesetzt (144)
> 
> Fehler beim Benchmarken passieren schnell, da kann man niemanden einen Vorwurf zu machen. Nur sollte man das auch korrigieren wenn etwas falsch gelaufen ist. Zumal dieser Benchmark das Gesamtergebnis und damit auch das Fazit, maßgeblich beeinflusst hat.


Guten Morgen Gurdi. Das hängt mit den verschiedenen Terminen für bestimmte Artikel, dem Layout und der Heftabgabe zusammen. Wir arbeiten praktisch in der Zukunft, in dem Moment, wo ihr gerade die frischen neuen Seiten lest, messen und arbeiten wir bereits für kommende Artikel. Auch wenn der Feedback-Thread gerade erst online ging, bin ich mit meinem Kopf schon ein bis zwei Ausgaben weiter. Ich habe mich jetzt die Daten der genannten Messung genau angeschaut, und tatsächlich wurde das gemessen, hier der Link zur Cloud der Messung.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich hätte bemerken müssen, dass der Wert zu niedrig ist, aber wie so oft bei zeitkritischen Dingen, gehen diese Feinheiten unter, wofür ich mich entschuldigen möchte. Ich werde demnächst noch aufmerksamer an den Benchmarks arbeiten. damit so etwas nicht noch einmal passiert.

Woran es genau gelegen hat, kann ich leider nicht mehr rekonstruieren. V-Sync oder ein Fps-Limit schließe ich aus, da diese Dinge im Treiber vorher von Hand deaktiviert werden (und dann ja auch bei anderen Spielen hätten auftreten müssen). BF5 zeigt sich da eigentlich recht stabil. wenn die Grafik einmal eingestellt ist, bleibt die felsenfest so, einzig beim Wechsel der Grafik-Presets aktiviert sich automatisch V-Sync, daher sind die Grafikoptionen wohlweislich auf "Manuell" gestellt. Wenn ich wieder mal im Büro bin, was wegen Corona durchaus noch etwas dauern kann, werde ich die Messung gerne wiederholen. Leider ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen, der Artikel längst durch, die Hefte gedruckt, eine nachträgliche Reparatur schwierig bis gar nicht durchzuführen. Ich kann maximal die Online-Artikel dazu anpassen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Mai 2021)

Danke fürs Feedback. Wie gesagt, ich kenne es noch aus alten Tagen als die Welt noch ein wenig langsamer lief, dass einfach im nächsten Heft eine kleine Richtigstellung vorgenommen wurde, das fehlt mir die letzte Zeit irgendwie.
Ist das eigentlich ganz weggefallen? Ich habe das ewig nicht mehr gesehen im Heft.

Wie gesagt, ich will niemanden einen Vorwurf machen, Fehler passieren beim benchen wirklich sau schnell. Bei all den Werten mit den Ihr jongliert, solltet Ihr aber irgendeine Möglichkeit der Korrektur anbieten für den Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Mai 2021)

Den Fehlerteufel-Kasten habe ich zuletzt auf der Seite mit den Leserbriefen gesehen, gibt es also noch


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Mai 2021)

Wenn es thematisch bezogene Artikel gibt, landen Korrekturen manchmal auch in diesen. Aber für wichtige Dinge drucke alleine ich 1-2 mal im Jahr eine ab. Nicht immer zwingend als Fehlerteufel, wenn es kein reines Versehen war, aber zum Beispiel der Z590-Test in der 05/2021 enthält eine Drittelseite Richtigstellung, dass Thunderbolt 4 entgegen meines Lobes aus der 03/2021 kein USB 4 oder auch nur 3.2-Geschwindigkeit beinhaltet.

Allerdings sind man bereits an diesen Zahlen: Es findet aus produktionstechnischen Gründen tatsächlich meist erst in der übernächsten Ausgabe statt, wenn wird den Fehler nicht noch selbst bemerken. Das ergibt sich einfach aus den fast zwei Wochen, die zwischen Redaktionsschluss und Erscheinen am Kiosk liegen sowie der Tatsache, dass eine Woche vor der nächsten Abgabe selten die nötige Zeit ist, um noch irgendwelche Nachmessungen/-Recherchen durchzuführen. Bei vier Wochen Produktionsdauer bleibt also nur ein Zeitfenster von fünf (Werk-)Tagen ab EVT, innerhalb dessen ein Leserhinweis noch rechtzeitig für die Folgeabgabe bearbeitet werden kann.
(Ausgenommen sind natürlich potenzielle Folgefehler – wenn man ähnliche Messungen ohnehin gerade für einen weiteren Artikel durchführt, ist es nicht nur einfacher eine Kontrolle nachzuholen, sondern auch unabdingbar um sicherzustellen, dass sich der Fehler im neuen Artikel nicht wiederholt. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Mainboard-Test unterbrechen und den kompletten Aufbau für die Wiederholung einer Temperaturmessung wechseln muss, bleibt viel Zeit auf der Strecke.)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Mai 2021)

Zu
- *Thread-Verlinkung*: Hier gab es Probleme bei der Erstellung des Artikels bzw. des automatischen Anlegen des Foren-Threads. Klickt man im Artikel auf die "Artikel jetzt kommentieren"-Schaltfläche erstellt man allerdings einen Kommentar in diesem Thread. Aus meiner Sicht passt aktuell also alles.
- *Verarbeitungsmängel bei der Print-Ausgabe*: Erst einmal ist es natürlich schade, wenn diese auftreten. Hier helft ihr uns am meisten, wenn ihr das Problem fotografisch festhaltet und z. B. an leserpost@pcgameshardware.de schickt.
- *Fehlerteufelkasten*: Den gibt es immer noch, er ist aber viel seltener geworden. Hier bin ich beim Erstellen der Leserbriefseite auf Input der Kollegen angewiesen. Heißt also, wenn niemand einen Fehlerteufelkasten anfordert, dann kommt auch keiner ins Heft. Auch wichtig: Der Leserbriefbereich wird nach Möglichkeit relativ früh in der Produktionsphase erledigt, da wir nicht die ganze Arbeit in die Abgabewochen quetschen möchten. Daher kann es passieren, dass ein spät im Produktionsmonat bemerkter Fehler dann nicht mehr in der gerade produzierten Ausgabe im Fehlerteufelkasten im Leserbriefbereich erläutert wird. Im Normalfall weichen wir dann auf die Startseiten (Prozessoren/Grafikkarten/Infrastruktur) aus.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Erläuerungen. Heute ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen, ich wollte schauen ob Ihr ein spezifisches Custommodell bereits getestet habt (6800 TUF) um nachzuschlagen in welcher Ausgabe. Im Einkaufsführer sind die Radeons aber ganz schön dürftig vertreten, fast alle Modelle der AMD Karten dort sind 5700er mit Tests aus 2019! Nicht ein einziges Custommodell der 6000er Reihe ist dort geführt nach dem Notenschema, lediglich die jeweiligen Referenzversionen. Bei den Ampere Karten habt Ihr zig Modelle drin.

Ist hier noch eine Übersicht von Customkarten geplant bei den 6000er Modellen?


----------



## onlinetk (5. Mai 2021)

Schau mal in die 12/20 oder 1/21, zur VÖ gab es da ein Spezial, könnt was dabei sein. 

Sonst ams PCGH Team zum Thema Zeitaufwand/Arbeitszeit für eine Ausgabe kann ich nur den Hut ziehen wie viel Beiträge ihr hier noch im Forum beantwortet bzw die User betreut, wahrscheinlich außerhalb eurer Arbeitszeit und als privates Hobby. Denn soviel Stunden Arbeitszeit hat kein Mensch in der Woche.... Oder man knebelt euch mit 120h/Woche Verträgen 😁🤔

 An der Stelle wollte ich einfach nur ein Lob aussprechen und danke für eure Kommunikation sagen! 👍😇🤗😎👏


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2021)

Moin! 


Gurdi schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuerungen. Heute ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen, ich wollte schauen ob Ihr ein spezifisches Custommodell bereits getestet habt (6800 TUF) um nachzuschlagen in welcher Ausgabe. Im Einkaufsführer sind die Radeons aber ganz schön dürftig vertreten, fast alle Modelle der AMD Karten dort sind 5700er mit Tests aus 2019! Nicht ein einziges Custommodell der 6000er Reihe ist dort geführt nach dem Notenschema, lediglich die jeweiligen Referenzversionen. Bei den Ampere Karten habt Ihr zig Modelle drin.
> 
> Ist hier noch eine Übersicht von Customkarten geplant bei den 6000er Modellen?


Der Themenplan war noch Ende 2020, nach der Schwemme neuer Grafikkarten, voll mit Vergleichstests. Dann kam es relativ abrupt zu der ekligen Preis- und Liefersituation am Markt. Das Feedback vieler Leser, dass Tests von nicht kaufbaren Produkten sinnlos sind (mehr oder minder aggressiv vorgetragen) führte dazu, dass wir alle entsprechenden Tests weit nach hinten geschoben haben. Lediglich die Marktübersicht RTX 3080 hat überlebt, da dieses Modell von den PCGH-Lesern mit großem Abstand zum Produkt des Jahres gewählt wurde. Derzeit warten wir auf eine Erholung des Marktes, welche wohl nicht so schnell auftreten wird, und nutzen die Zeit für große Specials und Analysen, welche sonst nicht möglich wären. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## onlinetk (5. Mai 2021)

Ja macht Sinn 👍 Außer die Referenz Karten gibt es eh nichts zu kaufen und selbst die nur mit Aufwand, Glück oder für 200-300€ mehr vom Scalper


----------



## Kondar (5. Mai 2021)

Bis jezt (ca. 1/3 gelesen) ein sehr tolles Heft.
Praxis: 430 Grafikkarten im Watttest hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Die Idee hinter dem Special: Bauvorschlag - Der Preisbrecher-PC ist auch spitze.
Aber hier hätte man doch einiges anders machen können (z.B. warum kein B450 / X470 MoBo oder gebrauchtmarkt?)
Das Format hat jedenfals Potenzial bis zu einem gewissen Punkt => spätestens wenn die Grafikkarte der absolute Preispunkt ist.


----------



## Homerclon (7. Mai 2021)

Hmm, wo ist denn der _Sammelthread Feedback 06/2021_? Dann eben hier.

Im Netzteiltest steht, das _be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W_ sei ein Single-Rail-Design.
Ungewöhnlich, die Single-Rail Netzteile von be quiet trugen den Namen _Power Zone_. Aber entscheidender: Auf der offiziellen Produktseite werden 4, einzeln abgesicherte, Rails aufgelistet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2021)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Im Netzteiltest steht, das _be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W_ sei ein Single-Rail-Design.


Das Straight Power ist Multi Rail. Sicher ein Fehler.

Komischer finde ich es, ein Netzteil als leise zu bezeichnen, das 2,4 Zone macht.


----------



## Homerclon (11. Mai 2021)

Gerade nochmal in den Netzteil-Artikel geschaut, der gleiche Fehler bzgl. Rails ist beim _Corsair RM 850x_ passiert, nur umgekehrt. Im Test (Tabelle) steht Multi, es ist aber ein Single-Rail.
Wurden das Corsair RMx und das be quiet möglicherweise verwechselt?

Es wird auch erwähnt das kein Kaltgerätekabel enthalten wäre, laut Handbuch soll aber eines zum Lieferumfang gehören (aufgeführt als "AC-Stromkabel"). Der Kollege Igor hat es im April auch getestet, und ein Bild mit allen beiliegenden Kabeln im Artikel eingebunden, auf diesem ist das Kaltgerätekabel zu sehen.
Eine Kabeltasche gehört laut Handbuch ebenfalls zum Lieferumfang, was im Artikel als nicht enthalten steht. Habt ihr da vlt. ein Exemplar mit unvollständigem Lieferumfang erhalten?


@Threshold: Meinst du das von Cooler Master? Da steht im Artikel doch nur, das es eines der leiseren Gold-Netzteile im Test wäre. Was nicht heißt das es leise ist, sondern das es im Vergleich zu anderen Testkandidaten leiser ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2021)

Homerclon schrieb:


> @Threshold: Meinst du das von Cooler Master? Da steht im Artikel doch nur, das es eines der leiseren Gold-Netzteile im Test wäre. Was nicht heißt das es leise ist, sondern das es im Vergleich zu anderen Testkandidaten leiser ist.


Das MSI ist das lautete mit über 4 Zone. Dahinter kommt schon das Cooler Master.
Wenns das zweitschlechteste Netzteil ist, kann ich meiner meinung nach nicht davon sprechen, dass es eins der leisesten ist.


----------



## ApolloX30 (14. Mai 2021)

Ihr macht es einem schon schwer,  die PCGH zu lesen. Ich dachte immer online wär einfach, aber denkste. Accounts nur zu Bürozeiten und digital mag ich eh nicht so gern lesen. Für Print muss ich 4 km Radfahren (nein, ist nicht zuviel verlangt) - heute war schönes Wetter!

Ich fand den ersten Artikel zum Benchmark bzgl. Photoshop und Lightroom sehr interessant. Ich hab schon länger den Eindruck, dass Lightroom die GPU links liegen lässt, obwohl ich immer denk, vor allem in Grafikanwendungen wär das doch der Anwendungsfall. Und der Artikel hats dann auch schön aufgelistet, wozu GPU verwendet wird, bzw. werden muss. Was ich halt nicht verstehe: ein paar ganz wenige Aktionen benötigen wohl eine GPU, sonst wird die GPU aber nicht engerührt. In meinen Augen ist das für den Nutzer saublöd gemacht. 
Wir werdens nicht ändern, aber jetzt hab ichs endlich mal schwarz auf weiß gelesen, was Sache ist. Danke.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (16. Mai 2021)

Die Monkey Island 2 Special Edition kann übrigens in eine "alte" Standardversion umgepackt werden, um sie ganz normal über einen DOS PC oder über Scumm VM laufen zu lassen. Mit MT32 Musik. Wer also die ROMs besitzt (Emulatoren!) oder gar einen originalen MT32, der sei an den legendären Sound erinnert. Es lohnt sich auch heute noch!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Leider ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen, der Artikel längst durch, die Hefte gedruckt, eine nachträgliche Reparatur schwierig bis gar nicht durchzuführen. Ich kann maximal die Online-Artikel dazu anpassen.


Ihr hab das korrupte Ergebnis jetzt auch noch in den online Plusartikel mit übernommen....


----------



## Christoph1717 (16. Mai 2021)

Seite 15 bei der Aufstellung des Intel PC wird im Text die 11gen Rocket Lake i5-11600K CPU beschrieben.
In der Tabelle darunter wird daraus dan ein* i5-10600K *für 195€, der Preis scheint für die "alte" CPU zu passen.
Aber die neue kostet etwar 250€, was den Gesamtpreis dann auch 50€ teurer macht und dichter an das AMD System kommt.


----------



## The_Jack (16. Mai 2021)

Sollte in der Ausgabe 06/2021 nicht ein Test vom Msi Meg B550 Unify-X sein?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2021)

War angedacht, ja. Das Muster hat aber massive Stabilitätsprobleme gezeigt, zu denen MSI mir bis heute kein Feedback gegeben hat. Da ich mittlerweile rund zwei Wochen Arbeitszeit in diese Platine sowie die anschließend nötige Rekonstruktion des gesamten Referenz-Test-Images investiert habe, werde ich da auch nicht mehr weiter nachtreten. Im Prinzip liegt eine komplette Wertung vor, aber man müsste vor einem Druck aber alle Tests noch einmal mit 1-2 weiteren Mustern wiederholen um sicherzugehen, dass die massiven Abwertungen allgemein für das Modell gerechtfertigt sind und nicht am Exemplar liegen. Da die Grundkonstruktion zwar technisch interessant ist, aber so nischig, dass man sie niemandem wirklich empfehlen möchte, wird das vermutlich nicht mehr geschehen. Falls du konkrete Fragen zum Board hast, kann ich die aber beantworten.


----------



## The_Jack (17. Mai 2021)

Danke für deine ehrliche Antwort! Ich habe dieses Board selber zuhause und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Ich hoffe du hast nicht ein Vorserienmodell erwischt, davon sind leider einige im Umlauf wurde von Msi zugegeben rev 2.1 ist die reguläre VerkaufsVersion.Das Spulenfiepen konnte ich durch leichtes nachziehen der Schrauben auf der Rückseite beseitigen. Wobei ich immer noch glaube, das es an einigen Corsair Netzteilen liegen könnte da das Problem da häufiger aufgetreten ist bei einigen Usern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Mai 2021)

Ist ein 2.1er und freut mich, dass du weniger Pech hattest als ich.


----------



## micha1006 (22. Mai 2021)

Mal ne Frage zur aktuellen Ausgabe: Beim CPU Leistungsindex gibt es ja nur noch 2 Werte. Einmal der Effizienzwert und das andere stellt die Gaming-Leistung dar. Was ist denn mit der Anwendungsleistung, wird die nicht mehr von euch gemessen und dargestellt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Mai 2021)

Moin!

Dazu haben wir im nächsten Heft einen großen Artikel - speziell zur "produktiven" Performance. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2021)

micha1006 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur aktuellen Ausgabe: Beim CPU Leistungsindex gibt es ja nur noch 2 Werte. Einmal der Effizienzwert und das andere stellt die Gaming-Leistung dar. Was ist denn mit der Anwendungsleistung, wird die nicht mehr von euch gemessen und dargestellt?


Der ist grundsätzlich weggefallen seit geraumer Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Mai 2021)

... und jetzt wieder da (also ab der 07). 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. Mai 2021)

Es waren gerade einmal drei Ausgaben ohne Anwendungen 
Kommt einigen wohl wie eine Ewigkeit vor. Keine Sorge, wir haben euch gehört, ab der 07 gibt es wieder Anwendungen, mehr als jemals zuvor


----------

